# Braiding for a hunter show



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

If she's Arab, there's no need to pull at all. You want to keep that mane as long and thick as you can get it. Just do a running french braid, and keep it tight up against her crest, and french braid her tail to match. The running braid is actually getting more common regardless of breed, but in my understanding it has about always been the option for Arab hunters. The braid isn't hard, but it does take some practice to get it perfect.

Best of luck, and have fun showing!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Some specific breeds are exempt from the traditional hunter braids. These are Arabs, Morgans, Friesians, etc.. It is expected that they are in a running braid with a braided forelock.

Practice the running braid a fre times first and try to get it so it does not "wave".








This is bad ^^









This is your goal ^^

Good luck!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah I agree. Just do a running braid then do a button braid for her forelock!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

When you do a running braid I suggest standing on the opposite side her mane falls and use a stool so you can see what you're doing. It'll help you keep the braid close to her crest and has always worked very well for me.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh thank goodness!!! You have no idea how happy I am that I can keep her mane long and thick!! anebel, the pictures were very useful (although my best friend is my personal groom, as she is excellent at braiding, so most of the time she'll be doing most of the braiding!!), and strange, thanks for the tip! I've never heard of doin that before, but that sounds like a great idea!!


----------

